# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  Τροφοδοτικό 2x AΑ (3V) -> 500VDC (μέσω Multisim)

## Stergios_[.gr]

Χαίρετε! Είναι το πρώτο μου post σε αυτό το εκπληκτικό forum. Πολύ καλή δουλειά παιδιά, κάθε μέρα ανακαλύπτω όλο και περισσότερα πράγματα που δεν περίμενα να δω στα ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ!!

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, αν υπάρχει κάποιο τροφοδοτικό, σχεδιασμένο στην Multisim (10), το οποίο θα μετατρέπει την τάση 2 μπαταριών ΑΑ (2x1.5V=3V) σε 500VDC συνεχούς ρεύματος . 
Μπορώ να το φτιάξω με τα χέρια μου "ανακυκλώνοντας" παλιές συσκευές (κύκλωμα φόρτισης φλάς από φωτογραφική μηχανή, τροφοδοτικό από φορητούς ανιχνευτές Geiger-Muller) αλλά χρειάζεται πολύ Reverse engineering για να βρώ τι είναι το καθετί (πχ ο κάθε μετασχηματιστής) που χρησιμοποιώ ώστε να τον βάλω στην Multisim για να τρέξει..
Φτιάχνω έναν ανιχνευτή ραδονίου και πρέπει να φορτίζω έναν πυκνωτή στα 500V. Δέχομαι και προτάσεις !! :Blushing: 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## kx5

Αν δεν έχεις μεγάλες απαιτήσεις σε ρεύμα κοίτα και αυτό: 
http://www.emcohighvoltage.com/Qseries.PDF

EDIT: Ώπα συγνώμη, δε διάβασα σωστά. Θέλεις να το εξομοιώσεις στο multisim. Δε νομίζω να σου κάνει το παραπάνω link.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

WOW!! απίστευτο! σε ευχαριστώ πολύ ΚΧ5, μπορεί να μην μπορώ να το εξομοιώσω, αλλά είναι εκπληκτικό!! ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ στην Ελλάδα???
Ευχαριστώ και για την γρήγορη απάντηση! Μένω εντυπωσιασμένος από το forum! :Thumbup:

----------


## kx5

Δε ξέρω αν θα τα βρεις στη Ελλάδα. Ο Φανός παίζει να στο φέρει.
Διαφορετικά παραγγελία από εξωτερικό (μέσω RS ή αλλού).

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ζήτησα προσφορά από την εταιρία και μου είπε 103$ για το Q05-12  :Blink: ...
Κρίμα γιατί ήταν εκπληκτικό!!!

----------

